# Have we succeeded?



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

Most breeders, i have come across, claim that their choice of stud and the female are in the best interest of the breed.

Has the breed improved over the years?

Are the gsds to more healthy or intelligent or strong or agile than their ancestors in general?

Just a random thought!


----------

